# What are the 'thingies' beneath username descriptions?



## Michael

Lots of boards have 'status' stuff like this. What are they? Some members have none, others a couple, and still others have a choo-choo train of 'em. And what is the picture of? Is it a little Westminster Abbey? A bullet-proof vest? Bunny ears? Some are different colors too...


----------



## Mushroom

I think it has to do with how many posts the person has made.


----------



## Zenas

Mine are bullet-proof vests.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

They are little Westminster Abbeys. They are sort of a ranking. They are added to by the number of posts you make. Freshman, Sophomore, Graduate etc.


----------



## Wayne

Sage advice, indeed. But it sounds as if someone has had a few too many cake brews.


[Don't mind me; I'm just here to ramp up my numbers.]


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Michael Turner said:


> Lots of boards have 'status' stuff like this. What are they? Some members have none, others a couple, and still others have a choo-choo train of 'em. And what is the picture of? Is it a little Westminster Abbey? A bullet-proof vest? Bunny ears? Some are different colors too...



They are little Westminster Abbey towers. A Sophomore has one, Junior has two, etc. Users have blue towers, Mods and Admins have gold towers.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Shouldn't they be Ivory Towers?


----------



## Zenas

Mine are still bulletproof vests.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Zenas said:


> Mine are still bulletproof vests.



I like to view mine as marks of awesomeness.


----------



## Andres

I can honestly say before this post I never noticed them before. But now that they have been brought to my attention, I must acquire more and more of them!


----------



## Notthemama1984

I think you are only ten posts from your next mark.


----------



## Mushroom

-----Added 12/15/2009 at 01:40:56 EST-----

One tower per thousand posts and portion of next. (3398 posts=4 towers)


----------



## Skyler

I have little blue squares with little white lines on them. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Susanna

I see two of them on yours, Skyler. 

I don't see the point of them. I found myself making all kinds of assumptions about people based on them. I don't want any on mine because each time I log in I'd think to myself, "they'll think you're acting like a know it all" or "you're asking too many dumb questions which you could just go look up somewhere yourself". 

It's more likely I'd be a windbag than a learner. 

So ... stay under 1000 to avoid the blue, bullet-proofed westminster abby vests?


----------



## Michael

Skyler said:


> I have little blue squares with little white lines on them. Is that what you're talking about?


It may depend on what "skin" you are using. I'm using the regular Puritanboard skin and they look like little Westminster Abbeys (sort of).


----------



## Rich Koster

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Shouldn't they be Ivory Towers?



Mine were, but they morphed into White Castles


----------



## Andres

Susanna said:


> I see two of them on yours, Skyler.
> 
> I don't see the point of them. I found myself making all kinds of assumptions about people based on them. I don't want any on mine because each time I log in I'd think to myself, "they'll think you're acting like a know it all" or "you're asking too many dumb questions which you could just go look up somewhere yourself".
> 
> It's more likely I'd be a windbag than a learner.
> 
> So ... stay under 1000 to avoid the blue, bullet-proofed westminster abby vests?



Sue...please stop acting like you know it all.


----------



## Skyler

Michael Turner said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have little blue squares with little white lines on them. Is that what you're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> It may depend on what "skin" you are using. I'm using the regular Puritanboard skin and they look like little Westminster Abbeys (sort of).
Click to expand...


I'm using the regular Puritanboard skin too, and I still say they look like little blue squares with white lines on them. 

-----Added 12/15/2009 at 06:14:32 EST-----



Susanna said:


> I see two of them on yours, Skyler.



One for me and one for my bodyguard, probably.



> I don't see the point of them. I found myself making all kinds of assumptions about people based on them. I don't want any on mine because each time I log in I'd think to myself, "they'll think you're acting like a know it all" or "you're asking too many dumb questions which you could just go look up somewhere yourself".



Frankly, I wouldn't have looked at how many Abbys you don't have until you mentioned it. Since you don't have any, I'm going to conclude that you have no right to make that statement. Come back when you've acquired a few more. 



> It's more likely I'd be a windbag than a learner.



You said it, not me. 



> So ... stay under 1000 to avoid the blue, bullet-proofed westminster abby vests?



Good luck with that.


----------



## Skyler

Your words fill me with awe... if only my dictatory appendage were as loquacious as your own.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Andres said:


> I can honestly say before this post I never noticed them before. But now that they have been brought to my attention, I must acquire more and more of them!



Read 'em and weep.


----------



## Susanna

Oh, Andres, but I DO know it all. 


Examples:

Joshua's replies? ... make no sense. [to me]

Brad's pictures .... nasty. [am I wrong?]

Zenas, the "snow miser", ... smartalic ...EXCEPT because his name "thingy" says something unconventionally interesting like "snow mister" [like SEMPER FIDELAS' with his "Dux Tyrranus"], I give the 2 of them 'html geniuses' ....prolly. PB hackers, prolly, too. 

"Norseman Moderator" ... Randy, you're just weird. "weird beard"


----------



## Notthemama1984

Semper Fidelis said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say before this post I never noticed them before. But now that they have been brought to my attention, I must acquire more and more of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'em and weep.
Click to expand...


----------



## Skyler

Semper Fidelis said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say before this post I never noticed them before. But now that they have been brought to my attention, I must acquire more and more of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'em and weep.
Click to expand...




You must have an awful lot of bodyguards... I would've figured you could take care of yourself...


----------



## Notthemama1984

Skyler said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say before this post I never noticed them before. But now that they have been brought to my attention, I must acquire more and more of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'em and weep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have an awful lot of bodyguards... I would've figured you could take care of yourself...
Click to expand...


I guess Marines are not as tough as they seem.


----------



## Michael

Semper Fidelis said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say before this post I never noticed them before. But now that they have been brought to my attention, I must acquire more and more of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'em and weep.
Click to expand...

HA!


----------



## Susanna

Cheater.


......................................................


----------



## Edward

Wayne said:


> [Don't mind me; I'm just here to ramp up my numbers.]



You could just stalk me around the board and add random thank yous to my posts.


----------



## Andres

Semper Fidelis said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say before this post I never noticed them before. But now that they have been brought to my attention, I must acquire more and more of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'em and weep.
Click to expand...


Doh!  in my face! Well now I have something to motivate me. When times get tough, I will just think of catching you in Abbeys and I will know that I have to press on!

-----Added 12/15/2009 at 06:58:11 EST-----

oh snap! and with that post I add another one! 

I'm a junior now!


----------



## Wayne

Susanna said:


> blue, bullet-proofed westminster abby vests



There's a money-making idea !!

We're talking exhibit table at the next Assembly!


----------



## Scott1

Andres said:


> I can honestly say before this post I never noticed them before. But now that they have been brought to my attention, I must acquire more and more of them!



And remember, though we are all Calvinist here, we have a somewhat Arminian system of advancement- we earn our monikers by our posts and our good behavior.

You might say they come synergistically.


----------



## Wayne

How about that. You _can_ use up all your "Thanks". I thought they were kidding.


----------



## LawrenceU

Wayne said:


> How about that. You _can_ use up all your "Thanks". I thought they were kidding.


 

We don't want anyone to appear to be falsely gracious or anything. It is sort of like eating too much cotton candy, or listening to Air Supply.


----------



## TeachingTulip

What scares me, is there are times I understand what Joshua is saying, despite what he says.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Me too. But for me it only occurs when I am high in the sky!  (kidding of course)


----------



## MarieP

I need to get myself some of those!!!

-----Added 12/15/2009 at 08:14:05 EST-----

Yay!!! I have one!!!!!

-----Added 12/15/2009 at 08:16:17 EST-----



Wayne said:


> How about that. You _can_ use up all your "Thanks". I thought they were kidding.



So that's why I can't use the thanks button sometimes...

How many do you get per day?


----------



## newcreature

Westminster Abbey's? And all this time I thought they were little pickett fences. But obviously since I have none, I don't know it all!


----------



## Augusta

I am posting to see how many I have....never really paid attention to them either. 

-----Added 12/15/2009 at 09:06:38 EST-----

Seven...that's a good number.


----------



## Ivan

Hmmm...let's see how many I have....

-----Added 12/15/2009 at 09:10:23 EST-----

Seven! The number of perfection.


----------



## LawrenceU

Let's just keep this string of perfected posters going


----------



## Mindaboo

> Brad's pictures .... nasty. [am I wrong?]



No, you are not wrong. It is gross, YUK!


----------



## Scottish Lass

MarieP said:


> How many do you get per day?



20, I think...it resets about 24 hours later (not necessarily at midnight).


----------

